# Alternative Commands...



## Plabebob (Nov 30, 2009)

I stole this subject from another forum but I thought it was interesting...

What commands do you use with your dog that are different from the common ones? We have a few with Tron that happened by accident, like if I'm going to throw a treat for him to catch I say 'reeeeeeady......'. I can use it to stop him in his tracks now hehe. Also if he's being a bit restless I'll say 'where is it?' & he'll go & find a toy! I also use that one if he misses my hand when we're playing fetch & then he picks it up & gives it to me properly. That one started when he kept dropping the ball under the sofa & I just said it without thinking when we were looking for it!

What alternative commands do you use & how did you come by them?


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

I use "Flat" instead of "Down" to get him to lie down. 

I use "Close" to get him to heel on my right side and "Heel" to get him to heel on my left side.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> I use "Flat" instead of "Down" to get him to lie down. .


I use this.

My mum used to tell my dogs to get down and I just gave up so I cam across the word Flat, I used it from then on.

My friend has taught her dog commands in german :thumbup:


----------



## Plabebob (Nov 30, 2009)

Sometimes I wish I'd used less 's' commands becuase he tries to second guess what I'm going to say & ends up speaking when I want him to sit & standing when I want him to speak. Doh!


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Cant really think of any except "what's this" I fell into that one like a doughnut but I think lots of people do too. Didnt realise what I had done but its a brilliant multi command. Gets her attention and recall and sit all in one:thumbup:

Another I use a lot that I havent with any other dogs is "wait" she will "wait" sooo long, it's better than "stay"


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

We use wait 

Not saying he actually abides by it. We use 'ta' instead of drop aswell, not sure why...


----------



## Blobbet (Aug 11, 2010)

Plabebob said:


> I stole this subject from another forum but I thought it was interesting...
> 
> What commands do you use with your dog that are different from the common ones? We have a few with Tron that happened by accident, like if I'm going to throw a treat for him to catch I say 'reeeeeeady......'. I can use it to stop him in his tracks now hehe. Also if he's being a bit restless I'll say 'where is it?' & he'll go & find a toy! I also use that one if he misses my hand when we're playing fetch & then he picks it up & gives it to me properly. That one started when he kept dropping the ball under the sofa & I just said it without thinking when we were looking for it!
> 
> What alternative commands do you use & how did you come by them?


I say 'reeeeaaadddyyyy' when im going to throw Tammy a toy hehe she gets so excited when i do that 
And i also use the 'where is it?' when she has to go find a toy 

Not sure if this counts but instead of saying 'play dead' i make my hand into a gun shape and go 'BANG' and then she flops on her back and wont move until i say 'come alive' :lol::lol:

And another one is if i say 'cats!' she will literally fly out the house and down the garden like mad , and starts searching in all the bushes lol, i dont even know how she learnt that 

I also taught her to sit and lay down by using different tones of whistling , she knows just normal 'sit' and 'down' and also does it with just hand signals too 

Im sure theres many more that just sort of happen unintentionally lol just through talking to them they seem to learn certain meanings without even trying to teach it :thumbup:

Oh i just thought of another , instead of saying go pee or whatever i say ' do widdles' :lol:


----------



## Plabebob (Nov 30, 2009)

Haha blobbet... your commands have the air of someone who chats to their dog all the time - that's how loads of ours came about I just talk nonsense to him!

Love the cats one though hehe.


----------



## Squeeze (Nov 19, 2009)

Mum2Heidi said:


> Another I use a lot that I havent with any other dogs is "wait" she will "wait" sooo long, it's better than "stay"


I use "wait" with Jax.... For some reason he thinks "stay" is code name for jump, so we dont use stay anymore...! Also have "this way" "keep close" and "down please"... Jaxon copes better with 2 words for some reason...!


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

i use "sled dog" commands

Gih - turn right
Haw - turn left
Hike - go/speed up
easy - slow down
break - stop

and also a few others

give me that (which is "Geez it" in Glasweagen) she knows i want to play tug of war
where's the cat? She'll run and find her
Who's that? She runs to the front door 

Shorty is proving exceptional in her training considering she is a malamute, she amazes me every day


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

We use wait- stay just didn't seem to stick in their heads :lol:

I use 'go weewee' as the loo command

they react better to 'ey!' then 'no!'

Amber knows 'kisses' and 'up' for giving me licks and jumping up for a standing hug.

And there are different commands for when I want them to come- they know 'c'mon then' for following me round the house- 'DOGS HO!' (ya have to shout it ) for if I want them to follow me outside and if they're playing together and I can't see them I call in a high-pitched and excessively loud voice 'Come on then, dog-dogs! Come on then!' And they'll come careering round to me.

The most powerful noise they know though- completely unintentionally- is the sound of the laptop lid closing- they can be in the deepest sleep but if they hear it shut- Boom! They're up! instant excitement! :lol:


----------



## cavmad (Jan 27, 2009)

I use "enough" to make Ollie drop the ball or anything he is holding "off" is get down wether jumping up or off the furniture "close" if i want heel work and heel means just walk and not pull "find it " is when my terrible ball throwing goes in the opposite way to the dogs."Touch it " in my mind is touch the white bit on A frame ,dog walk or seesaw in agility in Ollie's mind it means jump as the white bits are dangerous and must not be touched under any circumstances.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

My girl has learnt a few commands over the years.

Be quick = go toilet
Say please = barks for dinner
Are you ready? = One bark, then ... "1, 2, 3" On three she goes ballistic for you to throw her ball.
Make it quack = she goes to her duck toy and depresses it with her nose making it go quack quack quack :lol:

She also goes through stages where she barely drinks any water, so I tell her several times a day to "go get a drink", which she does  daft dog.


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

"Wait" instead of "Stop"
"Hurry up" for toilet
"Let's go", which i use after waiting to cross a road or if we've stopped for a while on a walk
Scooter also speaks if you say "Whoosit?" (who is it?), think it was my sister who started that off with him


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

hehe we have a good one....

we've got an old fashioned teddy bear that sits on top of a cabinet in the living room, and Tiger has a fixation with it and now whenever we say "Where's the bear?" he will run over to the cabinet and stare up at it  or he will just look up at it from wherever he's stood, bless him 


He can also distinguish between some of his toys as well, he knows "yellow ball" and "bone".... and also some others but he has so many toys I can't even think at the moment :lol: but if he brings one toy over, I can say "no - where's your yellow ball?" and he will get it. Sometimes takes a few attempts but he always does it in the end


----------



## Jomox (Sep 4, 2010)

I make some weird noises as commands, hard to type them out


----------



## Kaitlyn (Apr 28, 2010)

I use wait instead of stay. 

Go weewees or poop for toileting :lol: 

When shes up the half door whining to come into the living room we just tell her Cassie enough and shes goes off grumbling to her bed  Only used if we have visitors and while shes in season. 

Changing 'heel' to 'come here' as heel just has no effect but come here does for some reason. 

Show me if we're playing and i want the toy, then thank you when she gives it to hand rather than dropping it :lol: 

And finally teaching her 'belly' for flat on the floor as 'lie down' means shes normally on her side or on her back for a belly rub :lol:


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

I tellmine HERE rather than come when the twins are on their flexi leads when I release the brake I tell them GO PLAY and ENOUGH if the playing is getting a little to rough.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> I use "Close" to get him to heel on my right side and "Heel" to get him to heel on my left side.


Exactly the same for me, but the other way round!

'Gimme' for the dog to pick something up and put it to my hand.

'Go Biz' for toileting


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Starlite said:


> i use "sled dog" commands
> 
> Gih - turn right
> Haw - turn left


I like these. I'd been trying to think of some directional command for Kite at agility. Left is OK but Right sounds too much like her name. Gih would be easy to use whilst running too. Sorted!

What's the correct pronunciation though? Hard G or soft?


----------



## Donnao57 (Sep 14, 2012)

We just got a Lab/Catahoula mix, he's 10 weeks old. Instead of the command sit, we are teaching him to "kick it down," and for shake, he is learning "pay me." and, instead of come, we are teaching him to respond to "right here, right now." that way strangers won't be able to make him listen and lure him away.


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

AmberNero said:


> The most powerful noise they know though- completely unintentionally- is the sound of the laptop lid closing- they can be in the deepest sleep but if they hear it shut- Boom! They're up! instant excitement! :lol:


This is the same for Dino, and if he hears the iphone lock in the morning lmao.

Other Dino knows are...

Go check! - patrol for foxes at 1000mph
Go see! - hackles and barking, intruder
Out - drop it
Fuss (Fooss) - heel with eye contact
In - normal heel
Here - come to front (also present for retrieve)
Tell me - speak
Are we going to see Tummel? - bark like a maniac
Shut the door - shut the door lol

He's in the process of learning "look cute" - sit up/beg


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

I use here instead of heel, I have to say lay down instead of lie down because my OH started saying it and she now only responds to that. I don't think there's anything else, except 'wasssissss' as my backup recall when she's deaf.


----------



## Sarahferret (Apr 25, 2012)

I've beeen teaching 'steady' do get her to slow down when running about. It started when using a flexi so I didn't get my arm ripped my shoulder with her charging to the end. Now she's back off lead its stops her galloping on uneven ground and potentially reinjuring her toe. Supposedly!


----------



## Wilmer (Aug 31, 2012)

My general purpose one is NOW, added to the standard command of choice, to be used sparingly in the event of selective hearing :thumbsup: for best results pair it with what we call "the voice of doom".

Also, Wilma got to realise "not too far" meant she only had 1m of flexi lead left!

Unfortunately she never grasped that "pleeeeeese, no,no, don't go in there" meant she shouldn't wallow in that particular mud hole


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

I had a collie who changed career from obedience dog to sheep dog aged about 6. We used to do a lot of hill walking so she had had it hammered into her not to look at sheep.
She would do an outrun to the horses when I called them in with a loud drawn out c'mon and I eventually got her to fetch sheep with that command. Most embarrassing when anyone was around but it was effective.


----------



## lipsthefish (Mar 17, 2012)

I use all sorts of weird and wonderful words but most of them are because of my accent 

The one thing that always works, even when they are pretending to be deaf, is sweeties, they know it means to come straight away and there will be a treat waiting


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

I'm back to front, 'heel' is on my right and 'side' is my left. Dave will not walk on my left though.

Out- move further out whatever side you are on (for agility)
Go!!- keep going over jumps infront of you
Touch it!!- touch the contact 
left/right- turn that way

If Dixie is being a madam and wont sit, she will respond to 'get your bum down' :lol:
And if she is being a madam and wont come, she responds to 'get your butt here right now'


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

I try to keep commands to a minimum when we're competing or training to avoid confusion:

'Sit' - for sit stay (I don't use stay or wait)
'Down' - for down stay
'Close' - for heelwork
'Away' - for sendaway
'Hold' - for retrieve
'Find' - for scent
'Control' on leaving for distance control follow by 'Sit' - 'Down' and a hand signal for stand

The rest of the time I talk gibberish to my dogs with all sorts of unusual commands and conversations most of which they seem to appreciate.....LOL


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Donnao57 said:


> We just got a Lab/Catahoula mix, he's 10 weeks old. Instead of the command sit, we are teaching him to "kick it down," and for shake, he is learning "pay me." and, instead of come, we are teaching him to respond to "right here, right now." that way strangers won't be able to make him listen and lure him away.


Isn't that a real pain as opposed to one word commands? I always assume that if a dog will go to strangers it will go and if it won't, it won't, regardless of what command a stranger uses - for instance my dog won't go to people calling his name unless he knows and likes them whereas a friend's dog goes to anyone saying anything to her or showing the slightest bit of interest in her. Conversely show my dog a treat (I still have to be at least talking to the person though, he won't accept things from strangers) and he'll sit to try and get you to give it up, then try lying down....no command needed he just does what he thinks will work.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Dogless said:


> Isn't that a real pain as opposed to one word commands? I always assume that if a dog will go to strangers it will go and if it won't, it won't, regardless of what command a stranger uses - for instance my dog won't go to people calling his name unless he knows and likes them whereas a friend's dog goes to anyone saying anything to her or showing the slightest bit of interest in her. Conversely show my dog a treat (I still have to be at least talking to the person though, he won't accept things from strangers) and he'll sit to try and get you to give it up, then try lying down....no command needed he just does what he thinks will work.


I agree with this. A dog is either friendly to strangers and trusting or not. After finding a staff stray yesterday and him being so friendly and eager to come up and get a fuss etc. from me it occured to me that if Kes was ever wandering it would take a real effort for anyone but me or someone she knows to get hold of her. She'll listen to commands from people she knows well when I'm around but otherwise she's not interested.


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

Blitz said:


> I had a collie who changed career from obedience dog to sheep dog aged about 6. We used to do a lot of hill walking so she had had it hammered into her not to look at sheep.
> She would do an outrun to the horses when I called them in with a loud drawn out c'mon and I eventually got her to fetch sheep with that command. Most embarrassing when anyone was around but it was effective.


Collies play by different rules! 

We have:
Wait - for when Gruff looks like he might disappear/approaching a junction in the paths
Way - for when he wants to go off on a fork or side track, with a point of the hand to let him know which way
In - to the side of the track if bikes or the very ocassional farm vehicle is approaching
Go to (myshkin or OH) - surprisingly useful, and in the back of my mind I'm aware that I can't get a mobile phone signal while I'm off alone in the woods!

I'm another who tries to keep the commands to one word. The trainer at the obedience class we've started reckons Gruff is so very focused and responsive that we actually need to keep it very simple and avoid hand signals too - his biggest problem is becoming over stimulated and keen to please - from the results after just a couple of classes, I have to agree!


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

I use "park-it!" for sit....:lol::lol::lol:

"Steady" for contacts.

I don't use a command for heelwork, my body language tells them what I want and which side I want them, thanks to John Rogerson!


----------



## PinkEars (Jun 4, 2010)

I use Duck for down its actually really annoying as i always want to say down but the trainer said use Duck in order to not confuse them when you wanted them to get down off the furniture etc. I use off for that anyway lol but now he only knows duck he just looks at you when anyone says down.

This way he knows

Everything else is the usual really...I use go toilet for going to the toilet lol genius!


----------



## Catz1 (Sep 19, 2011)

Rio knows most of her commands in German as well as English. I started off only teaching her in German but my OH couldn't remember them so I taught her English for him as well. 

I use "Ease up" if shes moving to far ahead of me on a walk
"Walk on" tells her she can move away from me and have more space on walks
"Give it up" means stop what you're doing now 
"Wisht" means I've heard you so stop barking (at the door) 
"Hup" is jump onto something or put your paws on my shoulders 

There's probably more but I can't think of them now


----------



## MeganRose (Apr 13, 2008)

Myrddin's good with different "where's". So "where's -name-?" he knows to find people - he SOMETIMES goes to the right person, but more often than not he just goes to the nearest person! And he knows "Where's your -name of toy-". He CAN get different toy names right, when he's not being silly, which isnt very often.
He used to know "Where's Phoenix!" too. My old horse. As soon as I'd open the gate, I'd say this and he'd hare down to the bottom field and start 'rounding up' Phoenix, running round him in circles till they were both back at the gate! Very sweet.

He knows 'Go back', I don't know if that's common or not. If he's doing tricks for biscuits he'll end up practically on your toes, so 'Go back' makes him shuffle back!

He knows 'Go lie down' too, instead of making him go to his bed, we just say 'Go like down'. It normally means 'piss off to another room and stop being a nuisance!'

'Off the road' is his best one - since he was a pup we had him trained 'Off the road, sit and stay' everytime a car came. 
Now he just needs to hear 'Off..' and he'll sit on the verge. But normally he runs ahead, but the second he hears a car coming, without being told, he sits on the grass verge untill we tell him 'off you go'. Smiling away at the car going past! 
He knows 'cross oer' too, means cross sides of the road.


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

Steady - slow down, use if for going up/down stairs and yelling at Tilly as she runs onto the see saw at agility!

Close - competition heelwork
Here - loose heelwork
Side - right side heelwork
foot - lift up foot/touch whatever I point to
Feet - put both feet on what I point to/on my leg/arm
Round - go round me
Under - weave between legs/go under whatever I point to
Touch - touch with nose for Ember and Tilly, with foot for Chester
Nose - touch with nose for Chester
Away - sendaway
Get on - go ahead for gundog training
Go on - go ahead

I use the usual commands, sit, down, stand, wait, stay etc.

Oh and "what do you want?" is Chester's speak command!


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Mine dont really know many commands except the basics. We do use 'this way' so they watch me on off lead walks when I change direction, also 'nicely' for making them walk on a loose lead.
Best involuntary command Ive 'taught' them though is to make them all get off my lap straight away, which is 'I need a wee!'. Works for cats too and is pretty self explanatory where it came from!!LOL (god knows why I feel the need to announce Im about to go to the loo!:lol


----------



## CheddarS (Dec 13, 2011)

This has made me think that we use a load:

Sit
Down
Stay
Off = to stop jumping
Near = come
Heel = to the right
Close= to the left
Leave
Find
Away
Twist = clockwise turn
Turn= anticlockwise turn
Gently = basically to stop pulling in sloppy places

...I am sure there are more, but do try to keep simple!


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

Well, I will just post what my commands are!

Sit or 1 medium pip on whistle
Down
Come or 3 short pips on whistle
Out 
Get up
Get over
Stay 
Heel


----------



## Pet Services Kent (Dec 3, 2010)

Haha, some of these are great! Not really a command, but if I want Bailey to get excited about something I say "Cup of Tea". (He thinks this means we're going to see my Nan!) It works every time- he goes nuts!


----------

